

Show HN: Trade – A mobile web app for trading stocks with virtual currency - mashlol
http://trade.kevinbedi.com/

======
iancarroll
Do the prices change? This looks cool.

Also, are you going to open source it?

~~~
mashlol
The prices should update as they change in the real markets - it uses Yahoo
Finance API for this. It's also already open source:
[https://github.com/mashlol/trade](https://github.com/mashlol/trade)

~~~
iancarroll
You should use Yahoo data as a seed and then modify it so the user can see
results (however fake) faster (or make it a togglable option)

------
rahilsondhi
It looks really nice. Can you talk about the technologies you used to build
it?

~~~
mashlol
Sure. The front-end is just plain old html/js/css. The back-end is Node.js,
there's only two endpoints, one is searching for stocks, the other is for
serving the index file. I also use the yahoo finance API to get stock prices.

------
duiker101
very well done! love the UI! very responsive, has a very good native feel to
it. well done!

------
grimtrigger
Why is it only mobile?

~~~
mashlol
I may add a web interface later, this was mostly a project I started to try to
make a decent web app for mobile.

